

Thanksgiving party in NYC - juokaz

If you are in New York and have no better plans, come and have Thanksgiving with other newyorkers. We&#x27;ll be hanging around 3-7pm, Thursday 28th.<p>This is an improvised event so just bring food and drinks and your friends, so we all could have a great holiday talking about tech, startups and whatever else is interesting. I’m personally a huge fan of space exploration.<p>- Joe<p>Drop me a line if you want to come.
Cell: 917 572 0461, email: juozas@juokaz.com, twitter: @juokaz
======
goldenkey
What guarantees do I have that you won't pour muriatic acid into my skull
after I eat the poisoned tofurky?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Dahmer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Dahmer)

~~~
race2finish
What?

------
juokaz
I got people to come. A small success

